# How to give a copper bolus capsule?



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how to give the copper bolus capsules to my goats? We have tried all the different food choices and my goats will have nothing to do with it. We bought a small calf boluser and it is to big to even hold the pills. 

So now I have no ideal on how to give these pills to my goats, and I am getting frustrated. I have had food spit on me, pills chewed and slobbered out on the ground, and I have even been bit.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm still trying to find my notes on bolusing. I know you take it apart and weigh it out per goat per their weight....I remember reading about putting it in a marshmallow or peanut butter sandwich...
I think Stacy knows how or the link to it. Let me look through my notes some more...

Gina


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Personally, I wrap it in a marshmallow. For the goats that I know will eat it right away, I tear another marshmallow in half, give them a piece, give them the bolus marshmallow, then the other piece. Down the hatch it does.

Other goats get it crammed down their mouths until they eat it. Not quite as fun.

I've heard of people putting peanut butter on a piece of bread, putting the copper in the peanut butter, and wrapping the bread up.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I use a dog pill shooter....much smaller than a calf boluser and easier......I bought mine at a pet store for like $1.50!


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

I will have to look for the dog pill shooter at our pet store. I have tried the marshmallow and the peanut butter, none of our goats will eat either one. 

I have very frustrating goaties, the only thing some of them will eat is carrots.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

I posted this recently, since i had this same fun experience.



> I just used Stacy's method for ''drenching" the copper bits (although they didn't look very coppery, they looked more like the pieces in those retractable pencils, all the little pieces of lead) - anyway, you measure them out and put them in mashed banana, and dose them with a horse syringe (like you get the wormer in) Of course i didn't know i could use them for anything else and tossed them a few weeks ago when they were emptied.
> 
> I ended up buying a new one with probios and putting the probios in a small container in my fridge. (side note: Does anyone know if i can use the horse probios for the goats?)
> 
> ...


I hope this helps.


----------



## luvbug*diapers (Feb 23, 2010)

love this im going to try this next time.
renee


PznIvyFarm said:


> I posted this recently, since i had this same fun experience.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

I like this ideal as well, it sounds easy and might be something the goats will take, I hope.


----------

